
How Stripe has ruined my business - Ramario
Dear HN,<p>I am only writing this post because Stripe customer support absolutely sucks.<p>I began using Stripe for my business as I had heard good things about it. However, out of nowhere, I received this email from them:<p>&quot;Hi Ramario,<p>Our systems recently identified charges that appear to be unauthorized by the cardholder, meaning that the owner of the credit or debit card did not consent to these payments. This unfortunately means that we will no longer be able to accept payments for ...<p>Refunds will be issued in 5–7 business days, although they may take longer to appear on the cardholder&#x27;s statement. Please refer to your dashboard for a list of the charges to be refunded[1].&quot;<p>This is virtually impossible as all our transactions are legitimate. Which I can prove.<p>Stripe has refunded all of our customers, customers who have already received our products, putting us at a huge loss.<p>Stripe support hardly respond to my emails and when they do, I get the same response:<p>&quot;Thanks for emailing the Stripe Support Team! My name is <i></i>* and I appreciate you writing in!<p>I will be looking into this with a colleague. Myself or a colleague will be reaching back out to you shortly with more information. In the meantime, if you have any further questions or feedback please feel free to let me know.<p>Your patience is truly appreciated!
&quot;<p>I am very disappointed as I thought Stripe was a forward thinking company but, it seems that they care little about customer service. I hope to resolve this issue but, at this point I am very skeptical.
======
edwinwee
I'm a manager on Stripe's support team. I'm really sorry this happened. Could
you email me at edwin@stripe.com and I can dig into this more?

~~~
Ramario
Thanks for responding, I have just sent you an email.

------
anoncoward111
I make all my customers pay by check!!! Digital payments are obviously way
more convenient but they take way too much freedom out of the merchant's hands
during arbitrary disputes

------
TheSmiddy
I think you need to add way more context to this if you want anybody to care.

What product are you selling?

Who are your customers?

Have you had issues with payments in the past?

Is it possible that your product could be used in fraudulent ways? (eg stolen
credit cards are being used to buy bitcoin through you etc)

Are they refunding literally every single payment you've ever received or just
the ones marked as fraudulent?

